# Hotspot einrichten



## nordi (23. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

arbeite als Barkeeper und wollen demnächt nen Hotspot in der Bar einrichten. Wir haben uns den Netgear WPN824 RangeMax™ Wireless Router besorgt. Kenn mich mit der Einrichtung von WLAN-Router recht gut aus, habe aber noch nie einen Hotspot fürs kostenlose Surfen eingerichtet? Muss man da irgendetwas beachten? Wie machen das andere Läden? Lassen die das WLAN einfach unverschlüsselt, damit jeder connecten kann? Hat sich einer von euch schonmal bei einem kostenlosen Hotspot angemeldet? Wie geht das von statten? 

Wäre dankbar für hilfreiche Antworten

Grüße aus Köln

Marius


----------



## Mummenschanz (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo , Du musst nichts anderes beachten, als beim Router auch, ob Verschlüsselung oder nicht hängt von der Grosszügigkeit des Betreibers ab und ob er dir Kontrolle behalten will, das sind aber Fragen, die man intern klären sollte und nicht mit der Öffentlichkeit! ;-)


----------



## Sinac (26. Januar 2006)

Ich kenne das so, dass das WLAN ansich offen ist und dann über einen Proxy gesurft wird, damit hat man wesentlich bessere Kontrolle als über Routing und kann dann ggf. auch eine Authentifizierung und eine kostenkontrolle implementieren.


----------



## nordi (26. Januar 2006)

Kosten sollen keine Anfallen! Was meinst du "über ein Proxy surfen" und wie kann damit "bessere" Kontrolle haben?


----------



## Sinac (26. Januar 2006)

Über Rounting hast du ja im Prinzip keine Kontrolle über den Inhalt der übertragen wird. Wenn du nun einen Proxyserver dazwischen setzt (du weißt was das ist?) kannst du z.B. Seiten mit bestimmten inhalten sperren und vorallem aufzeichnen wer wann wo war (wenn du eine Authentifizierung einbindest). Das würde ich dir im Prinzip auch empfehlen, alleine schon aus rechtlichen Gründen. Ein Beispiel: Irgendjemand geht über euren HotSpot ins Netz, und postet irgendwo rechtradikale Parolen oder hat irgendwie Kontakt zu Kinderpornoseiten oder sonst was. Im Extremfall erstattet irgendjemand Anzeige und die Ermittler haben was? Eure derzeitige Provider-IP. Wenn du jetzt nicht nachweisen kannst, wer zu diesem Zeitpunkt die besagten Inhalte verbreitet oder besucht hat geht der Eigentümer des Anschlusses dafür vor Gericht. Hast du einen Proxy mit Authentifizierung kannst du das aber nachweisen.

Sowieso ist so ein HotSpot für "Fremde" rechtlich nicht ganz unkompliziert, das fängt damit an, dass euer Internetzugang eine solche Nutzung ggf. laut AGBs den Provisers garnicht vorsieht und hört im Extremfall mit dem oben genannten Szenario auf.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## wifigod (27. April 2007)

Ist es nicht illegal die Hotspot-Nutzer auszuspionieren und die Inhalte ihrer Kommunikation sogar abzuspeichern? So sagt es zumindest das TKG(Telekommunikationsgesetz). Man darf nur die zu Abrechnungszwecken notwendigen Informationen speichern, keinesfalls die Inhalte - es sei denn, man ist mit richterlicher Genehmigung als Strafverfolger unterwegs.
 Thema Hotspot einrichten: Sieh dir mal die Seite http://www.hotspotsolutions.de an. Die bieten einen kostenlosen Hotspot-Abrechnungsservice u.a. mit integriertem Paypal-Bezahlmodus, Zugangscodegenerierung und Voucherausdruck. Die Firmware zum Aufspielen auf handelsübliche Linksys-WRT54GL kannst du dir ebenfalls kostenlos runterladen. Eine grossartige Sache um sowohl kostenlose, als auch Bezahlhotspots einzurichten, weil alles ohne Einrichtungskosten und ohne monatliche Kosten oder Provisionen abläuft.
Grüsse


----------

